# Jack Thompson Strikes again!



## MasterDS (Aug 22, 2005)

That's right...

Link

Shouldn't he be too busy to notice some one insulted him on the internet, making games AO? Doesn't GoW have inapropriete stuff in it? <_<


----------



## ƒish (Aug 22, 2005)

horray for Censorship!

lets cover everything up so we all become delusional... that will solve everything.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 22, 2005)

he wanted nintendogs to be rated AO? omg lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 22, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> he wanted nintendogs to be rated AO? omg lol


 wait nvm i think that they just made that up  :lol: but its still funny  :lol:


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, I officialy dub him a ******** idiot.  Seriously, this is going too far.  He should be put into solitary confinment (sp).


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 22, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I officialy dub him a ******** idiot.  Seriously, this is going too far.  He should be put into solitary confinment (sp).


  :yes: he has.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 22, 2005)

i found this http://www.gamespot.com/news/2005/07/22/news_6129609.html but most of you probaly know about it... i didn't


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 23, 2005)

I knew about that.  <_< The AOing of Killer 7 was stupid. It was because their was a FULLY CLOTHED sex scene. What the crap was he smoking? All he needs to do now is AO Halo 2, and all the console players will hate him!   
^_^


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Well, I officialy dub him a ******** idiot.  Seriously, this is going too far.  He should be put into solitary confinment (sp).


     

And admin said  aword that would be censored at NSider!                          

Anyway, I can think of other reasons why Nintendogs could be censored, if it was made differently.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> i found this http://www.gamespot.com/news/2005/07/22/news_6129609.html but most of you probaly know about it... i didn't


 <big><big><big><big><big>O__O</big></big></big>

***** ****** *****!  **** what the **** is up with that ********* *******?!  He should crawl in a hole and die!


----------



## Mino (Aug 23, 2005)

MasterDSX said:
			
		

> I knew about that.  <_< The AOing of Killer 7 was stupid. It was because their was a FULLY CLOTHED sex scene. What the crap was he smoking? All he needs to do now is AO Halo 2, and all the console players will hate him!   
^_^


 Fully-clothed... and that's nt even possible!  <__<


----------



## JJRamone2 (Aug 23, 2005)

PikMino42 said:
			
		

> MasterDSX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 unless...........no....wait.....your right that is impossible...


----------



## MasterDS (Aug 23, 2005)

No, it's probly not possible, he didn't play the game. He read in an article (IGN perhaps) that it had a fully-blown sex scene, or something. I haven't played K7. He attacked again.

Or else


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 26, 2005)

Honestly I don't know why he would do this!
I mean come on!
Movies get a lot worse even TV can and as long as the rating is there why should people argue?

I agree totally wioth the icon


----------

